
Outperforming LAPACK with C metaprogramming - signa11
http://wordsandbuttons.online/outperforming_lapack_with_c_metaprogramming.html
======
pcvarmint
libFLAME has already done this for over a decade. [0]

[0]
[http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~flame/web/libFLAME.html](http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~flame/web/libFLAME.html)

